# Chapin 2 Nozzle Boom Wand



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

Ware asked me to share a little information regarding the 2 nozzle boom wand I'm using with my backpack sprayer. It is the chapin 2 nozzle poly boom. I bought it pre assembled for around $30. First off I love it and wouldn't do any broadcast spray applications without it! It sprays about a 40" swath which makes quick work of my 4,700 sq ft of turf. I use 21 psi cf valves and teejet extended range nozzles. The chapin nozzle caps work fine with these teejet nozzles. For foliar applications I use the xr teejet extended range flat fan 110 02 nozzle and for soil applications the xr extended range air induction flat fan 110 03 nozzle. I probably differ from others here but I use around the minimum amount of recommended carrier for my applications. For pgr/iron I'm spraying about 0.5gal/1000 and for pre-m/insecticide around 0.75gal/1000. Everything seems to work well for me at these carrier rates and it also allows for spraying the entire turf area with one mix per app.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Great write-up! Thanks! :thumbup:

I understand and agree with your minimizing carrier logic. That's something stressed in the Rutgers Videos - with the right setup you can be very efficient with a backpack sprayer. Glad to hear it is working for you. I'm sure it really cuts down on the pumping too!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Where did you get the 2 nozzle wand or did you build it yourself?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks like he used this one.


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

No problem Ware! That Rutgers video is pretty awesome. I watched it several times a few years back when I was ready to get into broadcast spray applications.

Wardconnor, I bought mine from Amazon https://www.amazon.com/Chapin-6-7780-2-Nozzle-Backpack-Sprayers/dp/B006Y85G9M also available at domyownpestcontrol http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/chapin-2nozzle-poly-boom-wand-67780-p-11499.html


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

Ware said:


> Looks like he used this one.


Beat me too it lol


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I was spraying just the other day and wished there was a multiple tipped wand to help speed the process.

Thanks!


----------



## Lawndad (May 23, 2017)

Hey sorry to wake a few week old thread but has anyone bought the boom wand for a Greenworks (Harbor Freight) 4gal. backpack sprayer? I called Chapin today and they said that their thread pattern is patented and HF is no help either. I haven't seen a universal boom wand yet. I'm just trying to cut down my spraying time with a bigger swath and you would think all these things would just screw on easily to any sprayer.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Lawndad said:


> Hey sorry to wake a few week old thread but has anyone bought the boom wand for a Greenworks (Harbor Freight) 4gal. backpack sprayer? I called Chapin today and they said that their thread pattern is patented and HF is no help either. I haven't seen a universal boom wand yet. I'm just trying to cut down my spraying time with a bigger swath and you would think all these things would just screw on easily to any sprayer.


No worries. That's why it's here!

I think they all use a proprietary thread pitch. Just a thought, you could buy a Chapin sprayer, swap the wands, put a Chapin multi-nozzle boom on the backpack, then use the 2gal tank w/HF wand for spot spraying. They also sell replacement wand parts, so you could build your own, but it looks like it may be just as cheap to buy a second sprayer.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Lawndad said:


> Hey sorry to wake a few week old thread but has anyone bought the boom wand for a Greenworks (Harbor Freight) 4gal. backpack sprayer? I called Chapin today and they said that their thread pattern is patented and HF is no help either. I haven't seen a universal boom wand yet. I'm just trying to cut down my spraying time with a bigger swath and you would think all these things would just screw on easily to any sprayer.


I have a solo backpack sprayer hand pump.

I bought the Chapin cf valves red from Amazon. I bought the chapin 2 nozzle boom. The boom did not come with any adapters. The cf valves did however come with 2 adapters I threw the package away but on the back of the cf package it stated that it was compatible with all models with supplied adapters.

I didn't need the adapters for the cf valves because I bought the Chapin boom that went with the Chapin cf valves. Because I didn't need them for boom to valve I used the adapter to adapt from my crappy flimsy solo wand to the Chapin boom. It worked great.

I might work for you but its a gamble. The cf valve package said it was universally compatible.

I really need to get a dfw_pilot wand setup but am holding out because of funds. What I really need is a Mightyquinn Franken sprayer because of my large lawn setup. There is no shortage of ways to spend my money. In reality dfw_pilot would rather me save my cash for later years.

Oh wait.. There's more..... I also need another eley hose reel for this post and hose. Like I said... Everyone wants my money.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I agree. That post is begging for an Eley.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

wardconnor said:


> There is no shortage of ways to spend my money. In reality dfw_pilot would rather me save my cash for later years.


lol, I like the way you think! I'm always happy to see guys buy quality stuff - it will last a while and cost less in the long run. However, you are wise to remember that this hobby can quickly get you to buy a lot more equipment and toys than first imagined. And it quickly adds up.



Ware said:


> I agree. That post is begging for an Eley.


+1


----------



## Lawndad (May 23, 2017)

Thanks Ware and Wareconnor I appreciate the advice. :thumbup:


----------



## 7474 (Aug 20, 2018)

Long asleep thread......

Any reason you went with the 2 nozzle boom vs the 3 nozzle boom?

Thanks


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Pump capacity. More nozzles running, the more GPM the pump needs to flow at a given pressure. My current set up involves a 3 GPM pump capable of maintaining 500 PSI. I can run a 4 nozzle boom on it and maintain 40 PSI at the nozzles.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

So I have a Chapin 24 volt battery back pack sprayer and it claims to spray at 35-40 psi and the pump is rated at .4-.5 gpm

I ordered the 2 boom sprayer with teejet XR11002vs (yellow) nozzles so at [email protected] I would be right at [email protected] which is what I am getting now with my XR11004vs (red) nozzle.

I will just need to recalibrate my 1000sqft mix rate for carriers?

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Brodgers88 said:


> Ware asked me to share a little information regarding the 2 nozzle boom wand I'm using with my backpack sprayer. It is the chapin 2 nozzle poly boom. I bought it pre assembled for around $30. First off I love it and wouldn't do any broadcast spray applications without it! It sprays about a 40" swath which makes quick work of my 4,700 sq ft of turf. I use 21 psi cf valves and teejet extended range nozzles. The chapin nozzle caps work fine with these teejet nozzles. For foliar applications I use the xr teejet extended range flat fan 110 02 nozzle and for soil applications the xr extended range air induction flat fan 110 03 nozzle. I probably differ from others here but I use around the minimum amount of recommended carrier for my applications. For pgr/iron I'm spraying about 0.5gal/1000 and for pre-m/insecticide around 0.75gal/1000. Everything seems to work well for me at these carrier rates and it also allows for spraying the entire turf area with one mix per app.


Will the boom attach to a teejet wand? I builf a DFW wand....


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Almost there!

Waiting on my teejet 3/8 to 11/16 adapter to attach this to my DFW wand!


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Well done, a McGyver assembly !


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

Hey guys, I have a couple of questions on this. I have searched and know that the ideal spacing for tee jet 110 nozzles is 20". I actually have the Solo twin boom and it fits my Chapin sprayer and tee jets drop right in. I am in the process of add Chapin CF valves and tee jets along with a brass wand extension so its not so flimsy. My only issue is that the Solo is spaced at 24". Is this something that is going to cause issues or am I overthinking this?


----------



## synergy0852 (Jun 30, 2018)

@cutigers08 I think in theory you could raise your height off the ground to 24" to maintain the proper spray pattern....I may be wrong though.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

cutigers08 said:


> Hey guys, I have a couple of questions on this. I have searched and know that the ideal spacing for tee jet 110 nozzles is 20". I actually have the Solo twin boom and it fits my Chapin sprayer and tee jets drop right in. I am in the process of add Chapin CF valves and tee jets along with a brass wand extension so its not so flimsy. My only issue is that the Solo is spaced at 24". Is this something that is going to cause issues or am I overthinking this?


It will be fine. Proper 20" spacing is only as good as someone's ability to consistently hold the boom 20" off the ground too. On that note, you could achieve the same 1:1 ratio by holding that boom 24" off the ground. But again, as long as you're close, you'll be fine. :thumbup:


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

That's what I was thinking but this year I am going to be spraying PGR and I want to get it as close to right as possible. I saw this thread and went and dug out the boom. Thanks for the input guys, because I already have two CF valves on the way lol.


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

So if anyone is interested in going this rout I would highly suggest the Solo boom. Its is 24" width but comes with filters and check valves. The Chapin CF valves are a direct fit and the Solo caps accept Tee Jets. You can build a pretty solid 2 boom sprayer without spending too much.


----------



## FlyersFn32 (Jul 4, 2018)

@985arrowhead what 3/8 to 11/16 adapter did you end up using...I am in need of the same thing!


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

I believe it was Tee Jet. I ordered after searching the web from a true farm parts supply shop.




http://www.spraypartswarehouse.com/nozzle-body-adapters/4676-ss-3/8-3/8-fpt-x-11/16-female-nozzle-thread-adapter-ss/

https://www.sprayersupplies.com/4676-ss-3-8-teejet-a7053627?gclid=EAIaIQobChMIoY640fPH6AIVFI_ICh0CgwBPEAQYBCABEgIXCPD_BwE


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

985arrowhead said:


> I believe it was Tee Jet. I ordered after searching the web from a true farm parts supply shop.


Did it work okay? The descriptions say it is 3/8 FPT (which is NPT) x 11/16-16. Chapin is supposedly 3/8 BSP, and from what I have read NPT and BSP are not compatible.

Here it is on Amazon


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Ware said:


> 985arrowhead said:
> 
> 
> > I believe it was Tee Jet. I ordered after searching the web from a true farm parts supply shop.
> ...


It did work fine. I took the photos to show the Parts# and I ordered it from the sprayer parts ware house.

I believe the one you showed from Amazon is the same just brass and not stainless.

I had to use some Teflon tape to attach it to the wand itself because it would get a little drip and then the plastic threads do not leak when I place the boom onto the adapter. I take it off to store my equip so I have torn up a few of the threads taking it off and on but I have not come up with a good way to store it with the boom attached.

But I do not feel or believe in any that it fitting is wrong because it screws in very smooth. It is plastic however and cross thread pretty easily.

.


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

The rest of my parts showed up today. Put it all together and went to test it out and boom, leak in one of the seams on the T of the boom. Back go single nozzle and I will be calling Solo about getting the tee. That's a really pisser offer!


----------



## FlyersFn32 (Jul 4, 2018)

@985arrowhead thanks for the info. I'm confused on how you used that though. I'm pretty sure I have the same setup you posted on the first page of this thread...Male 3/8 threads and a female 11/16 TeeJet valve. Assuming the adapter you posted screws onto the 3/8 threads, how did you connect the two female 11/16 ends? Or am I missing something?


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

The wand was the tee jet 11:16 male and the adapter was teejet 11/16 Female if I remember correctly then it mates to the 3/8 female to the Chapin boom which is the 3/8 male.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

cutigers08 said:


> So if anyone is interested in going this rout I would highly suggest the Solo boom. Its is 24" width but comes with filters and check valves. The Chapin CF valves are a direct fit and the Solo caps accept Tee Jets. You can build a pretty solid 2 boom sprayer without spending too much.


Hi @cutigers08 Do you mind sharing the list of the parts?

I'm interested on building the same as the Chapin boom seems to be backordered.

I'm planing to use it with my Chapin 97902 push sprayer and would like to use Teejet nozzles.

Also what comes with the boom?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

LawnSolo said:


> cutigers08 said:
> 
> 
> > So if anyone is interested in going this rout I would highly suggest the Solo boom. Its is 24" width but comes with filters and check valves. The Chapin CF valves are a direct fit and the Solo caps accept Tee Jets. You can build a pretty solid 2 boom sprayer without spending too much.
> ...


I bought the 2 sprayer Solo boom off amazon, but I cant seem to find it again. Other than that it is Chapin CF valves and tee jet nozzles. The boom comes with some nozzles and the filters in it.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

Awesome Thank You!


----------



## blaw (Jul 21, 2020)

Thinking about picking up the Chapin 6-2000 and running the double nozzle. Seems more efficient, but how do you spray...out in front of you? With my cheapo 2 gallon I spray off the side, doesn't seem this would be possible without extending the wand.


----------



## Ribs33 (Aug 29, 2019)

I have the Chapin dual nozzle wand and spray with the wand out to my side going one direction, then switch hands coming back the other direction with it held out to my side again. My feet stay dry for the most part and I hardly ever walk where I've already sprayed.


----------



## blaw (Jul 21, 2020)

Thanks @Ribs33! That's exactly the technique I use with my current sprayer and was hoping to do the same still.


----------



## Ribs33 (Aug 29, 2019)

No problem! With the dual nozzle you just have to hold your arm out to the side a bit further but it still works.


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

985arrowhead said:


> I believe it was Tee Jet. I ordered after searching the web from a true farm parts supply shop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just got the jacto two nozzle wand, Everything on it is 11/16"-16 thread Female to female. why can't I find a coupling piece similar to this. 
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Notchy (Sep 5, 2019)

985arrowhead said:


> So I have a Chapin 24 volt battery back pack sprayer and it claims to spray at 35-40 psi and the pump is rated at .4-.5 gpm
> 
> I ordered the 2 boom sprayer with teejet XR11002vs (yellow) nozzles so at [email protected] I would be right at [email protected] which is what I am getting now with my XR11004vs (red) nozzle.
> 
> ...


Hi @985arrowhead - how do you find the spray nozzles with your chapin sprayer? I have the TeeJet XR Nozzle - 110 degree 0.4gpm and if I get 2 of these I assume based on the math the Chapin 24volt pump sprayer will not be able to keep up with the output. Is this correct?


----------



## 985arrowhead (Jul 15, 2018)

Correct, that is why I chose #2 yellow nozzles at 
(.2+.2=.4) and (.4+.4=.8) would be too much.

I like the set up a lot!


----------



## Notchy (Sep 5, 2019)

Thanks for the response. I will order my nozzles and get ready for the 2021 season &#128513;


----------



## StuMPie82 (Oct 27, 2020)

Johnl445 said:


> Just got the jacto two nozzle wand, Everything on it is 11/16"-16 thread Female to female. why can't I find a coupling piece similar to this.
> What am I doing wrong?


Did you ever find that 11/16-16 female coupling?


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

StuMPie82 said:


> Johnl445 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got the jacto two nozzle wand, Everything on it is 11/16"-16 thread Female to female. why can't I find a coupling piece similar to this.
> ...


No, I ended buying a second adapter and then connecting the 2 pieces with a 11/16-16 male to male.


----------



## battleboro (Jan 3, 2021)

Greendoc said:


> Pump capacity. More nozzles running, the more GPM the pump needs to flow at a given pressure. My current set up involves a 3 GPM pump capable of maintaining 500 PSI. I can run a 4 nozzle boom on it and maintain 40 PSI at the nozzles.


@Greendoc I'm about to buy the Field King Max 190348 (up to 500 PSI) and came across the Chapin 6-7781 3-Nozzle Poly Boom Wand, but I don't think the overall length is enough considering the spray pattern of tips mention in this topic. I've never sprayed before and I'm sure it all depends on the type of tip, but it seems to me that with this length the 3rd nozzle would overlap and waste product.

I also came across the Solo 4900299 Sprayer Boom, 4-Nozzles, 48-inches that seems to have the appropriate spacing between nozzles. However, the 4 nozzles would introduce another set of issues to contend with.

I'll have about 13K sq ft after adding a patio and flower beds. The 2 nozzle boom should be enough to get started and provide a baseline to expand on.

Thoughts?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Bigger problem will be having a backpack sprayer capable of feeding the boom. The third or fourth nozzle is not wasteful. What you do is hold the boom high enough that the patterns overlap by 30%. If the nozzles are 20" apart, you will need to hold the boom 20" from the lawn. When using a boom on a backpack sprayer, I have a pump capable of maintaining 3 gallons per minute and 40 or more PSI. If you are going to put a boom on a hand pumped backpack, that is a lot of pumping. Even then, you will probably be using nozzles that altogether can apply 0.25 gallons per 1000 sq ft or else you will have to pump that sprayer way faster than what I could imagine. 




That pump and engine is what is on the backpack sprayer.


----------



## battleboro (Jan 3, 2021)

Brodgers88 said:


> I use 21 psi cf valves and teejet extended range nozzles. The chapin nozzle caps work fine with these teejet nozzles. For foliar applications I use the xr teejet extended range flat fan 110 02 nozzle and for soil applications the xr extended range air induction flat fan 110 03 nozzle. I probably differ from others here but I use around the minimum amount of recommended carrier for my applications. For pgr/iron I'm spraying about 0.5gal/1000 and for pre-m/insecticide around 0.75gal/1000


@Brodgers88 Just double-checking as I have never sprayed before. Based on this TeeJet chart, you are walking at 2 mph and pushing 1 more pound of pressure (21 psi) to approximate your 0.5gal/1000 and 0.75gal/1000 carrier rates, right?


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

@battleboro sorry for the late reply, yes that is correct


----------



## battleboro (Jan 3, 2021)

@Brodgers88 @Greendoc Thanks for your help. Bring on the spring!...


----------



## Colinw7 (Feb 6, 2021)

DIY 2 nozzle boom attached to a dfw wand. I'm going to replace the zip ties with hose clamps. Using the 18v ryobi backpack sprayer. Works great!


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

In the setup pictured in the OP there is one cf valve for each nozzle. What would happen if you just put one before the boom?


----------



## Brodgers88 (Feb 26, 2017)

@Ben S the nozzles will drip until the boom drains after the cf valve closes


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

Ohhh, I see. Thanks @Brodgers88.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Brodgers88 said:


> @Ben S the nozzles will drip until the boom drains after the cf valve closes


That's what I'm getting on my battery chapin sprayer right now after adding the 6-7780 2 nozzle boom. Just ordered a check valve for it though that should fix that issue. https://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-check-valv-pp-4193a-pp-10-50s.html


----------



## Jameshtx (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi. Just got my new Chapin n putting together my wand. It came with a check valve n wondering if this is how I'm supposed to piece it together?? Thx


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

You'll probably want to buy a second check valve and put them just before the nozzles. See my question in this thread a couple posts back.


----------



## Jameshtx (Jul 28, 2019)

Ahh thanks


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

@Jameshtx :thumbup:


----------



## SteveB (Jul 13, 2018)

I have a 20V Chapin backpack sprayer. Currently I'm using a single XR11004 nozzle and find that I have to go over the area twice at a relatively slow walking pace to achieve my usual 1 gal/1000 sq. ft. spray volume. I am considering switching to the 2 nozzle boom setup, and in doing so it appears I should switch to the 11002 nozzles so I don't exceed the pump's output capacity.

My motivation for going to the 2 nozzle boom is to increase my efficiency, i.e. reduce the time it takes to make blanket spray applications. If I go to the 2 boom setup, I will cover roughly twice the area with each walking pass, but will put down half the spray volume per area with each pass. If that is true, would I then need to go over the area 3-4 times to get that 1 gallon of product over the 1000 sq. ft. area?

Perhaps I am overthinking this, but if the pump output of 0.5 gpm is the limiting factor, the real way to gain efficiency is to reduce carrier volume. I'm curious to hear from those of you with this setup, with hopes that I can streamline my process for making spray apps.


----------



## Ben S (Oct 6, 2018)

SteveB said:


> the real way to gain efficiency is to reduce carrier volume


This is correct. I forget which nozzle I'm using but I shoot for .5gal/1000 sq. ft.


----------

